# Gators in Wehadkee creek



## darkstan (May 20, 2013)

Pics of gator in west point lake, wehadkee creek


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 20, 2013)

Nice pics darkstan!


----------



## fisherman012 (May 20, 2013)

never knew there were gators in wp


----------



## porkbelly (May 21, 2013)

That should cut down on the skiers and sun bathers. One day that lake will be real quite. They should try that in other lakes. Lanier needs a gator or two.


----------



## TomC (May 21, 2013)

It was not that long ago that you had to go pretty far south to see a possum on the half shell.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2013)

porkbelly said:


> That should cut down on the skiers and sun bathers. One day that lake will be real quite. They should try that in other lakes. Lanier needs a gator or two.





It won`t. They ski on Blackshear and Seminole. And Seminole is slap full of gators.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 21, 2013)

I always keep a eye out for them.I thought I saw one up snake creek checking jugs one morning couple years back.


----------



## littlewolf (May 21, 2013)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> I always keep a eye out for them.I thought I saw one up snake creek checking jugs one morning couple years back.



That's my pet gator, Louie. I trained him to check my jugs for me.


----------



## Batjack (May 21, 2013)

They just followed the food chain north. Twenty years ago we didn't have any fire ants around. The "Florida Speed Bumps" came next, followed by coyotes. What eats coyotes? Gators. Next thing you know, we"ll be over run with Cajuns, they'll eat any thing.LOL!


----------



## Dawgfaninbama (May 21, 2013)

I heard of several sightings last year on the river channel at WP. Where bouts was that on Wehadkee? I put in at Evansville all the time.


----------



## darkstan (May 21, 2013)

I have seen him numerous times starting 2 years ago and it is always around the second group of trees where you hear all the farm animals raising cain.


----------



## Dutch (May 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It won`t. They ski on Blackshear and Seminole. And Seminole is slap full of gators.



And Blackshear is full to...last Tuesday.


----------



## clay38 (May 21, 2013)

Choot it11111111


----------



## robert carter (May 21, 2013)

You fellers need to come fish the Altamaha at night sometime.RC


----------



## Paul Parsons (May 22, 2013)

Great pics! I touched one up for ya.


----------



## darkstan (May 22, 2013)

*Touch up*

Yes you did Paul and improved it so you can see a lot greater detail. I thank you a lot. I just hope people will leave the old boy alone, I don't think he is a threat.


----------



## robert carter (May 22, 2013)

He`s not a threat at all...bring your dog with you next time and let him swim around while you fish. just kidding. If you don`t live where they are thick you won`t understand my distaste for them.RC


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 24, 2014)

Where at on the Wehadkee? I live about a mile and a half as the crow flies from McCosh mill and fish the creek often. Really Curious..


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope they leave him alone as well. I've always found them interesting


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Feb 25, 2014)

This is why we seem to be getting a yearly visit on the chattahoochee around I285 in atlanta haha.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 25, 2014)

robert carter said:


> He`s not a threat at all...bring your dog with you next time and let him swim around while you fish. just kidding. If you don`t live where they are thick you won`t understand my distaste for them.RC


They taste just fine to me.


----------



## Shine Runner (Feb 25, 2014)

lots of critters up there that will help him grow......now I know why that donkey was raising cane up there Saturday.


----------



## Ejmcdaniel (Apr 11, 2014)

Saw him Wednesday 4-8-2014 on Wehadkee Creek. I thought he was a fake until he jumped in. I Couldn't believe it. I was happy to find out I was not the only one who has seen him!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice lookin gator.....Looks healthy.


----------



## Paul Parsons (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm no gator expert, but that doesn't look like the same one. Kind of looks like a female to me. Also looks like it just covered something up with dirt.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2014)

Next thing you know there'll be wild hogs coming up the river to Franklin


----------



## jbp84 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lake tobo had one years back, I think someone slipped him in. He turned up dead I think he got hit by a boat I was told he had a deep gash in him


----------



## RE185 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool pic! Lake Eufaula is full of gators and big bass.now we just need the big bass in west point.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 12, 2014)

Was gonna take my one man canoe and fish the upper end around McCosh's Mill today. Glad I didn't now!!!!!


----------



## tone357 (Apr 12, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Cool pic! Lake Eufaula is full of gators and big bass.now we just need the big bass in west point.


He or she won't stay very long. Not enough to eat in WP!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 17, 2014)

someone is trying to catch him, I took this picture today from my kayak just around the bend from McCosh Mill.


----------



## Paul Parsons (May 18, 2014)

You should notify the DNR.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 18, 2014)

yeah man please notify dnr immediately. geez


----------



## mr2trout (May 18, 2014)

There was a Florida cougar killed in that general area in November 2008.  DNR or Fish and Wildlife concluded the cat had been in captivity sometime before it was killed. They based that on the lack of parasites and the pads scuffs (concrete). The deer hunter plead guilty to killing an endangered species.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2014)

mr2trout said:


> There was a Florida cougar killed in that general area in November 2008.  DNR or Fish and Wildlife concluded the cat had been in captivity sometime before it was killed. They based that on the lack of parasites and the pads scuffs (concrete). The deer hunter plead guilty to killing an endangered species.



 but that was a bunch of crap to put the hunter through!!!


----------



## mr2trout (May 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> but that was a bunch of crap to put the hunter through!!!



The cat too!  Good thing he didn't see a buffalo or groomed poodle. I'm sorry but it's not okay to shoot anything that moves in front of your deer stand.

Sorry if you thought I was off topic.  I meant to note other  species in the area out of their normal habitat.


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2014)

mr2trout said:


> There was a Florida cougar killed in that general area in November 2008.  DNR or Fish and Wildlife concluded the cat had been in captivity sometime before it was killed. They based that on the lack of parasites and the pads scuffs (concrete). The deer hunter plead guilty to killing an endangered species.




The DNR  determined the cat had Florida panther dna,thats how they were able to charge him.If it would have had western cat dna he wouldn't have been charged.

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2009/08/05/798764/dna-links-cougar-killed-in-georgias.html


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2014)

lswoody said:


> Was gonna take my one man canoe and fish the upper end around McCosh's Mill today. Glad I didn't now!!!!!



Gators in the wild are not a big concern......But when folks start feeding them,like in the picture,thats when they turn into a problem.DNR would love to see that picture, looks like a fresh deer ham hanging in the tree. Multiple charges at hand in this situation.


----------



## Coenen (May 18, 2014)

I doubt they're feeding him, looks more like they're aiming to have a "Swamp People" reenactment.  It's some sort of bird they're using for bait, btw.


----------



## fish hawk (May 18, 2014)

Coenen said:


> I doubt they're feeding him, looks more like they're aiming to have a "Swamp People" reenactment. * It's some sort of bird they're using for bait, btw*.



Thanks.I see that now.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 18, 2014)

Did it have a hook on it? It may be a bream fisherman or fisherman in general that hung it up. The maggots will get on it and fall into the water causing a feeding frenzy.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2014)

mr2trout said:


> The cat too!  Good thing he didn't see a buffalo or groomed poodle. I'm sorry but it's not okay to shoot anything that moves in front of your deer stand.
> 
> Sorry if you thought I was off topic.  I meant to note other  species in the area out of their normal habitat.



I never said that it was okay to shoot just any ol thing in front of your stand! I just think they (the DNR) took it to far with that case! 
Its all just a matter of opinion right? You got yours and I got mine! .....Wow!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2014)

Leave your door open for a day or two down here in southwest Georgia you`ll have one layin` in your bathtub. That`s how many alligators we got down here. You`ll get used to em. Just don`t feed em or pay em any mind.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 18, 2014)

I did not see a hook on it, however I talked to a guy close to the mill that said it had been hanging there for 3 weeks. That's the first time I have paddled there since last summer. Dnr notified


----------



## LTZ25 (May 18, 2014)

tone357 said:


> He or she won't stay very long. Not enough to eat in WP!



That's funny.


----------



## Bream Pole (May 18, 2014)

*gator*

ditto what Robert Carter said, and you see a lot day time fishing also especially in the river lakes.  Only ones that seem to mess with you are the ones you mess with or the ones stupid people have been throwing fish to.  You should never feed a gator.


----------



## jonleo (May 20, 2014)

Dang.  My mother-in-law definitely won't be getting in the water now.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 23, 2015)

I was wondering why there weren't gators in West Point. After all, they caught one on I-85 near Newnan during the construction. We camp at Amity and R Shaefer Heard all the time, and my daughter loves to swim in the lake.


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 23, 2015)

nrh0011 said:


> someone is trying to catch him, I took this picture today from my kayak just around the bend from McCosh Mill.


bird could have got itself caught in fishing line..I've seen that before and it sux.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 24, 2015)

Unfounded fears


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 24, 2015)

bayoubetty said:


> bird could have got itself caught in fishing line..I've seen that before and it sux.



That's possible, I do know a guy who has chickens about a mile as the crow flies from where I took that picture.


----------



## Bream Pole (Aug 24, 2015)

*gator*

Hope people don't start throwing it things to eat.  They need to be left alone.  they are not pets. They get dangerous when they loose their distrust of man which most in the wild have.  I think there are only 8 recorded attacks in Georgia.  That said they make me nervous and there are around here (Altamaha) far more than you actually see and you see far more than you want to.  I always wonder how many are under my boat in some of these ox bow lakes.


----------



## tone357 (Aug 27, 2015)

paddler said:


> Hope people don't start throwing it things to eat.  They need to be left alone.  they are not pets. They get dangerous when they loose their distrust of man which most in the wild have.  I think there are only 8 recorded attacks in Georgia.  That said they make me nervous and there are around here (Altamaha) far more than you actually see and you see far more than you want to.  I always wonder how many are under my boat in some of these ox bow lakes.


There's lot's of them under your boat. And they're looking at you.


----------

